# Garage Floor leveling.



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

First I'd cap off the drains before building a floor over them. Power wash the floor with degreaser before you start and then instead of custom cutting floor joists try shimming treated 2x4s layed flat 2'oc and shimmed every 2' use a good construction adhesive for wood to cement insulate with foam board and 3/4 t&g subfloor.

John


----------

